# I have a headache



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

A man and his wife were spending the day at the zoo.

She was wearing a loose fitting, pink dress, sleeveless with straps..

He was wearing his usual jeans and T-shirt.

As they walked through the ape exhibit,

They passed in front of a large, silverback gorilla..

Noticing the wife, the gorilla went crazy.

He jumped on the bars, and holding on with one hand and 2 feet he grunted and pounded his chest with his free hand.

He was obviously excited at the pretty lady in the pink dress.

The husband, noticing the excitement, thought this was funny.

He suggested that his wife tease the poor fellow some more by puckering her lips and wiggling her bottom. She played along and the gorilla got even more excited, making noises that would wake the dead. Then the husband suggested that she let one of her straps fall to show a little more skin.

She did... And the gorilla was about to tear the bars down.

"Now..... Show your thighs and sort of fan your dress at him," he said. This drove the gorilla absolutely crazy, and he started doing flips.

Then the husband grabbed his wife, ripped open the door to the cage, flung her in with the gorilla and slammed the cage door shut.

"Now. Tell HIM you have a headache."


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Too true:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Of course I had to promptly show this to MrsHDTVFAN.....

My shoulder still hurts a little....


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

That was funny!!!


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

That was hilarious.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Haha, fantastic!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:blackeye:

me after showing this to Mrs. Fluffybear


----------

